
HotStuff: BFT Consensus in the Lens of Blockchain - tosh
https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.05069
======
Jhsto
For the uninitiated, this is the consensus protocol used in Libra.

------
magnamerc
What properties make HotStuff different than Tendermint?

------
durdleturtle
Plain English summary please?

~~~
miohtama
HotStuff is a consensus algorithm used in Libra blockchain. A consensus
algorithm is a critical part in distributed systems to decide what is the
"right truth".

Here is a good analysis by Near Protocol author, Alex Skidanov:

[https://twitter.com/AlexSkidanov/status/1141040292767789056](https://twitter.com/AlexSkidanov/status/1141040292767789056)

Also looks like one of the paper authors now works for the Ava blockchain
(Avalanve consensus) from Cornell University:

[https://avalabs.org/](https://avalabs.org/)

